# Smoked pulled pork with DR.PEPPER injection



## moilanen06 (Jun 26, 2016)

So on Thursday I marinaded some pork butt with the basics yellow mustard, then rub, and some brown sugar mixed it all over the pork 













image.jpeg



__ moilanen06
__ Jun 26, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ moilanen06
__ Jun 26, 2016





Then I injected it with Dr Pepper .. I know it's different but I always use the same injection every time which usually is water, apple juice, garlic salt, Worcester sauce, sugar,.. Ect but I wanted to try something new so I injected with Dr Pepper, wrapped everything up in Saran Wrap left in fridge overnight. I was busy during the day so I smoked it overnight I pre heated the smoker to 225 unwrapped everything and set it in...













image.jpeg



__ moilanen06
__ Jun 26, 2016





My wood chips were Apple I added some in every 3-4 hours you don't want to overwhelm the meat. I also sprayed it down every 2-3 hours with Dr Pepper in a spray bottle.. After the 6 hour mark I wrapped it in foil It cooked for about 13 hours I pulled it off when the internal temp hit 200 degrees. I let it sit for 20 mins so your pork butt juice settles into the meat. Then I pulled the bone out with ease. Its funny people buy these expensive meat claws for pulled pork but the meat is so tender it falls off. And I just use two forks! Does the job great. This pork was really good moist and had a great smoke flavor!! 













image.jpeg



__ moilanen06
__ Jun 26, 2016


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 26, 2016)

Awesome job! Did you like the dr pepper inject? Points for a good smoke and tasty q view!


----------



## moilanen06 (Jun 27, 2016)

yes i really liked it. It gives it a great flavor and keep your pork from drying out from the long smokes. Im thinking next time doing a Rootbeer one!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 27, 2016)

The butt & the sammie's both look delicious!

Nice job!

Al


----------



## moilanen06 (Jun 27, 2016)

thankyou


----------



## matchew (Jun 27, 2016)

Looking good, brother! I think I will have to try this. I've also seen bbq sauce recipe's with Dr. Pepper in it. Might be a good combination.


----------

